# Killa Has A Hole In Her Face, GRAPHIC!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I knew once I posted that thread about her doing better something was going to happen. Sure enough it did. The other night she got caught in the crossfire of a hyperactive teenagers feet. It basically ended up in her getting stumbled over and then bumped into the wall where she hit her head slightly. It really didn't do much damage except scare the poop out of both her and me. I scooped her up looked her over and comforted her a bit. When I sat back down I noticed moisture on my finger that was touching her orbit area. I looked and sure enough it was oozing and bleeding slightly. I took her into the bathroom to see better and boy was I in for a shock! The last scab on her orbit area I mentioned in the last thread had been knocked loose slightly and there was pus oozing out of it! Since the scab was loose and there was pus I took it the rest of the way off to clean it out. I sure wasn't ready for what I found underneath. There was a huge hole in her orbit! I couldn't tell how deep it went or if it actually went into her head, but I cleaned it out put some ointment on it and got into the vet the next morning. Unfortunately there is not much we can do for her except keep it clean and watch it, because she has absolutely nothing in that area. No fat, no muscle, no extra skin, nothing to see it up. He said she needs collagen and is hoping it will start to heal from the inside out. We did some laser treatments and got an ointment to help promote healing with collagen in it. It also seals up the wound and protects the nerve endings so it's not painful. She is not a candidate for a skin graft either because of the lack of healthy tissue and vessels, as well as the close proximity to bone. I bought some collagen supplements for her as week since he said she needed collagen. I figured they won't hurt and they might help. I'm crossing my fingers it will heal and she will be fine. She acts like nothing is wrong and isn't in pain or uncomfortable at all. She is Killa, nothing stops her or brings her down. 
WARNING GRAPHIC VIDEO BELOW! 









http://youtu.be/uUyQrFpRWHI


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh man! Poor sweet girl! I'm glad it doesn't seem painful and I hope her little body finds a way to make it heal!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Killa!  I'm glad she isn't in pain. Heal up, baby!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor little girl! She's been through the wars. Healing thoughts from Houston!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh no, PC... you're not gonna get me to open any 'dramatic video'. I'm too chicken for that. Thanx for the warning! 

But oh no! Poor Killa! Tiny gentle hugs from me and the boy. ray2:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

How is she doing now? Poor little girl, that looks very painful.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Oh no, PC... you're not gonna get me to open any 'dramatic video'. I'm too chicken for that. Thanx for the warning!
> 
> But oh no! Poor Killa! Tiny gentle hugs from me and the boy. ray2:



Ha ha ha Frank, such a tough guy! Love it!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Oh no, PC... you're not gonna get me to open any 'dramatic video'. I'm too chicken for that. Thanx for the warning!
> 
> 
> 
> But oh no! Poor Killa! Tiny gentle hugs from me and the boy. ray2:



Lol, I figured I would put the warning on just in case. Guess it was a good idea ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> How is she doing now? Poor little girl, that looks very painful.



She is just fine. She wasn't happy about her collagen ointment application earlier but now that it's dry it's not bugging her. 
She's enjoying being queen of the pillow pile right now ?.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hope all goes well. i feel so bad for her. it's tough being afflicted and tiny.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Man that little girl has an indomitable life force!!! Admiration and a prayer for her to heal, from me for sure!!! Love Ya Killa!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear she has another problem. I hope she responds well to the treatment. She is lucky to have you. Who else would take it all apart and triage at home!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh your poor child! So unfair for one so young to have so many problems!
Thank goodness she has you and Petplan to take such good care of her!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ditto what *MollyMuiMa* said! Truly Killa's greatest luck is being _yours. _Don't really know anyone who could take better care of the little darling. Heal Killa honey, heal! :clover:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Killa and I both appreciate the get well wishes. She is still not showing any signs of discomfort except for when we cleaned it and applied the Collasate. That stuff works good and creating a protective barrier once it dries. She is having fun playing with any mouse she can get ahold of at this point. I think I created a monster by teaching her how to hunt mice. She went and found one of the cat toys in a closet and proceeded to carry it around the house. Lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She's gonna put the cats out of business!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh Killa, you are one lucky girl! My mom says that it might actually be good that that nasty scab came off. Maybe it will heal better now (from the inside out) with fresh air and your ointment. Well, whatever. You keep up the good work and keep those mice at bay. Don't forget to demand extra treats because you are "sick". ;-)

Your friend,
Paddy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little soul! Hoping all goes well and she heals up quickly.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

omG!! where is her eye????? Poor puppy...get well soon!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> omG!! where is her eye????? Poor puppy...get well soon!



She had to have it taken out when she was a puppy due to a congenital deformity called and ocular dermoid.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a precious baby! And a super mom! I hope she is all fixed up very soon, she has such spirit, it is an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh Poodlecrazy#1: I am so sorry for pointing out abuot Killa's eye. I didn't know. (embarrassed!).


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks really bad, poor little girl.

If the collasate doesn't work for some reason try using raw Manuka Honey. It is amazing for treating open type wounds / sores. I know someone who had a horse rip open its side on a bolt sticking out of a gate post. The vet (who could fit his hand in the wound) didn't want to sew it up because of the high risk of internal infection. Manuka honey was spread over the wound while it healed with no infections or anything. It also is good for people with ulcers that wont heal.

Manuka Honey Benefits


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad it doesn't seem to be bothering her. Hope she heals up fast!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That little girl just never gives in!!! She's amazing!!! 

Think you should get her together with Amaze-Bobb and get them both on the TV!!!! Poodle celebs just don't come better than this.

Oh, and I chickened out of the vid too  lol - I know my limits!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I would like to put in a second vote for manuka honey. My friend's red bone **** hound had an8 inch long slice in his shoulder from a piece of metal. The vets at the Emergency clinic cleaned it up and sutured it closed. 3 days later the margins rotted and sutures pulled out. They knocked him out again, trimmed off the rotted margins and applied a liberal dose of manuka honey. The wound was open about 3/4 inch wide by 8 inches long. We did bandage changes and reapplied the honey 2 times a day for 10 days. In 7 days the wound was closed with the exception of about an inch in length. In 10 days it was closed and just a thin pink line. You would now never know anything was ever wrong. It was amazing.

A couple of months after that our regular vet used manuka honey on a dog that was a burn victim of a forest fire. All 4 feet and her face were burned. He had tried another burn ointment with no success and she was in great pain too. The manuka honey did the trick and within a few days she could walk again and she healed remarkably. I was able to visit with her in the hospital and her recovery was amazing. Her family lost their home, but still had their little buddy. 

So that's two dogs I have seen treated with the stuff. I went to our local Trader Joe's store for a jar of the Manuka Honey for my first aid kit and I know Whole Foods carries it too. Expensive, as far as honey goes, but worth it for healing.

Best of luck. (((Hugs))) to all.

Viking Queen


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poor girl. Sorry she's having to go through all this. But I'm glad she's got you for a mom and that she's doing better.

Rick


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh boy is Killa lucky to have you! You are the best mom/nurse/healer! I too couldn't look at the video, thanks for the warning. Killa has such a strong character, that with the infection under control, let's hope she heals it up fast.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Oh boy is Killa lucky to have you! You are the best mom/nurse/healer! *I too couldn't look at the video*, thanks for the warning. Killa has such a strong character, that with the infection under control, let's hope she heals it up fast.


Me either


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry for not updating yesterday. It was a very busy day. When working at a vet it never fails that an emergency will come in 5 mins to closing time on a Friday with a three day weekend,lol. All is well now and Killa is doing just fine. I need to clean her hole so I can see better, but I think I might see a smidgen of granulation tissue starting to form. Yay! I was thinking the exact same thing about the honey. It is getting a lot more common in the veterinary field, and is actually being taught in our studies and continuing education seminars now. I received her collagen supplements yesterday. We will see if those help her at all. Worse comes to worse it will help her joints. 
She continues to be her happy go lucky self ?.


----------

